# Emaciated & Rotting Away



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

So I decided to make a journal about Sirius' recovery! He has some bad fin rot going on and it extremely emaciated. I picked this guy up today at Petco, noticing his bad case of fin rot and lack of coloration. 

He's currently in a 1 gallon hospital tank. I'm going to treat right now with Seachem Prime Stress Guard and some clean water for about 2 weeks, and depending on this progress, I might start him on some API Fungus Cure. I will also be preforming a great amount of water changes everyday, to keep his water clean. 
I'm also going to feed him about 1-2 pellets every 2 hours to put some weight on him, and just monitor how that goes. He happily ate a big bloodworm & a pellet already! I will be feeding him one more time tonight as well! 

Also, since I've put him in the hospital tank, his colors have just flooded back into his body and fins! His fins are now a deep red color, and he's insanely gorgeous, if I must say!  That's all I have to write for now, still getting to know this sweetheart! I hope you all enjoy watching his recovery! Thanks for reading!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Day 2, and this little sweetheart is doing fantastic! I was a bit worried about him, overnight, but woke up this morning to see him swimming around and wanting some food! He has a bit of trouble eating, because of how weak he is, but we're working on it. 







Also, I will be doing another water change this evening, and putting some more meds in. My main concern is his weight. He's so unbeliveably thin! Hopefully I can get this under control. 







His colors are beautiful! He's showing some greens & blues! And of course red! I can't help but think of how beautiful he will be, when he's fully recovered and when he's fully grown! He's such a sweetheart, and I've already grown attached to him. He's still a bit nervous. I feel like he's shy when it comes to food, obviously he never got fed, he acts so shy when I feed him, and then eats so fast. It's heartbreaking, I've never owned a betta in such bad shape. Well Sirius, let's put your past in the past. That's over. You will be fed everyday. Also, this 1 gallon isn't forever love. Just until you recover.  








Happy Note: Home Depot called back and everything was clear with my drug test & background check and so I go in today to be trained! We got a job! New tanks & decor soon to come! <3

*Photos are sideways, so sorry!*


----------



## ReticentTeacup (May 7, 2017)

I am so glad you decided to rescue this little guy. Are you using AQ salt? It kills the bacteria responsible for fin rot. I haven't heard of people using fungus meds for fin rot.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

ReticentTeacup said:


> I am so glad you decided to rescue this little guy. Are you using AQ salt? It kills the bacteria responsible for fin rot. I haven't heard of people using fungus meds for fin rot.


Thank you! I'm so glad as well! I was actually looking into AQ salt. The reason I was using Fungus Cure for fin rot was because on a different thread I posted about my other betta having fin rot, some members recommended it. Do you think AQ salt would work better?


----------



## ReticentTeacup (May 7, 2017)

Yes, AQ is the go-to. Fin rot it caused by bacteria, not fungus. Dose it at 1 tsp per gallon (make sure it is fully dissolved), and do 100% water changes. Do this for 7-10 days.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

API Fungus Cure works for fin rot. Sirius' fi rot is quite bad. I think you should go for aggressive treatment. 


But it's your fish. You should do what you feel most comfortable.


----------



## ReticentTeacup (May 7, 2017)

How does something that targets fungus work for bacteria?


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

The box says it's also for fin rot, so I used it and it worked. That's all I know and experienced.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

ReticentTeacup said:


> Yes, AQ is the go-to. Fin rot it caused by bacteria, not fungus. Dose it at 1 tsp per gallon (make sure it is fully dissolved), and do 100% water changes. Do this for 7-10 days.


Thank you so much for the advice and steps! I'll be picking up some AQ, it's probably good to have it on hand anyway. 


ryry2012 said:


> API Fungus Cure works for fin rot. Sirius' fi rot is quite bad. I think you should go for aggressive treatment.
> 
> 
> But it's your fish. You should do what you feel most comfortable.


Thanks ry.  I think I'm going to wait for aggressive treatment, just until I can put some weight on him, he's extremely thin! After he's gained some weight, we're going to kick that fin rot in the butt! But I'm just keeping his water warm & very clean for now.


----------



## OliCat (Jun 6, 2017)

Ah cant wait to see updates on this little guy!!


----------



## ReticentTeacup (May 7, 2017)

Because the rot is so advanced, I would start treatment now, whichever you choose to go for - AQ salt or the Fungus Cure. This could progress to body rot before too long.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

ReticentTeacup said:


> Because the rot is so advanced, I would start treatment now, whichever you choose to go for - AQ salt or the Fungus Cure. This could progress to body rot before too long.


Alright, will pick up some AQ salt!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Back with an update! Sirius has been doing great! I think he's starting to feel more comfortable, because he doesn't dart away from me when I check on him, but instead, starts to do a little dance! It quite adorable. 

He doesn't seem to like bloodworms, he just spits them out. I started putting him on 7 pellets a day, spread out of course, and it seems to be working greatly! He doesn't look AS deathly skinny, but still really thin. I'm happy he's at least coming around! And the fact that he's eating is great. 

I also picked up some AQ salt today! I put some in his tank a while ago and all seems well! I would be lying if I didn't say how excited I am to see how his fins recover. He's going to be such a beautiful boy! A beautiful betta with a beautiful personality is always great.  His colors are fantastic. It's like his colors become more vibrant each day! Also, tons of green & gold with a hint of blues in there. Not a huge update, but I'm sure you guys will love the photos. Thanks for reading!


----------



## OliCat (Jun 6, 2017)

Ohhh he's looking great so far! I'm so so happy you saved him I always try sabe the betta's from my local pets at home!


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

considering he's coloring up means he's feeling better


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

Bettaloveee said:


> So I decided to make a journal about Sirius' recovery! He has some bad fin rot going on and it extremely emaciated. I picked this guy up today at Petco, noticing his bad case of fin rot and lack of coloration.
> 
> He's currently in a 1 gallon hospital tank. I'm going to treat right now with Seachem Prime Stress Guard and some clean water for about 2 weeks, and depending on this progress, I might start him on some API Fungus Cure. I will also be preforming a great amount of water changes everyday, to keep his water clean.
> I'm also going to feed him about 1-2 pellets every 2 hours to put some weight on him, and just monitor how that goes. He happily ate a big bloodworm & a pellet already! I will be feeding him one more time tonight as well!
> ...


Another rescue thread - yay! He's so lucky to have you. :welldone:
Sirius and Fin are competing now. :wink3:


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

OliCat said:


> Ohhh he's looking great so far! I'm so so happy you saved him I always try sabe the betta's from my local pets at home!


Thank you! Yes, he's looking so much better than I expected!



Falcon said:


> considering he's coloring up means he's feeling better


I was hoping that's what it meant. I knew when I got him that his colors would brighten up, but I didn't expect them to come out so vibrant! He's truly so breath taking!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Phoenix777 said:


> Another rescue thread - yay! He's so lucky to have you. :welldone:
> Sirius and Fin are competing now. :wink3:


Thanks! and LOL! 

I would be lying if I didn't express how excited I am to see Fin's full recovery!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Update for you all! Sirius is doing fantastic! Still eating good & coloring up wonderfully. Day 2 of AQ salt treatment! I think I'm seeing some improvements here and there. Also, he's gaining weight! Eating like a champ! Except he hates bloodworms. What betta hates bloodworms!? Oh Sirius! 

Also, since I started my job, I'll be getting paid, which means when I get my first paycheck (depending on how much) I can get a big tank and some dividers for the bettas! Which will also give sweet Sirius here a bigger home! But this cutie still has lots of healing to do. I am really excited to see what his fins look like once he's all healed up. Not to mention when he grows up! He's so young. I can't imagine how big & beautiful he will be once he's healed and grown! Well, more beautiful than he is now. 
He's no longer shy! Doesn't mind swimming up to the tank and dancing for food. Which is fantastic, because I sure love a happy confident betta!

Oh maaaan the Petsmart next to my work just got their new ship ment of bettas, and they have this adult veiltail, pure white body with purple fins fading into red. Truly beautiful! But he'll get snatched up quick. They also had a feisty crowntail that wanted to annihilate everything in site, lol. But can't get anymore until I get them in bigger proper tanks! 

I'm also having trouble looking for a light source for Sirius. He's in my bookcase, which is big, but I have one of the light switch sticker things over his tank, and it's burning out. Sooooo gonna have to find the other one! But thanks for reading guys. It's lovely to see the support. Also, I will be updating Sushi's journal very soon for anyone who follow and was wondering about an update. Enjoy the photos! (Sorry if they're sideways, will change soon! And sorry for crap quality, will change soon as well!)


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh wow! He looks like a totally different fish and is gorgeous! I can't wait to see how those fins fill in.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Rainbo said:


> Oh wow! He looks like a totally different fish and is gorgeous! I can't wait to see how those fins fill in.


Right!? He looks so different! And me too! Definitely excited to see how his fins fill in. Thanks so much!


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

a white betta with purple fins? I would've snatched him up for sure


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Update!

Sirius has been doing great! I gotta admit, I was pretty nervous about him this morning. He was swimming in a shaking motion & breathing really hard. I was really nervous to leave him to go to work, but came home this evening to see him swimming around like a happy little clam! Annnd super hungry at that!

Speaking of "hungry", I decided to up his food to 3 pellets 3x a day. The others get 2 pellets 3x a day, but Sirius needs to put on weight. I said in the last update he was gaining weight, and he has since I've had him, but not a whole lot. It's worrying me, because he's so weak. But overall I was really freaked out about his shaking this morning. 

Good thing is, is that he does poop a lot! But I think he tries to eat it? Because it will be in clumps(like normal) but the in little tiny pieces, like he's eaten it and spitten it out. Is he just hungry? He get's a ton of food, so I don't understand if him eating his poop(if that's why the poop is in pieces) is because of hunger. But, he's pooping. Which is a plus! He's still just really skinny. Hopefully he gains weight a bit faster with me giving him more pellets, and of course, being careful not to cause any bloat. 

I changed his hospital tank again this evening and dosed with more AQ salt. I'm not seeing any results. Maybe because it's only been a few days? Is that normal? When should his fins start growing back? Gaah. Maybe I'm just overthinking. As always. I also want to apologize for the photos being crap quality. They're not being taken on my camera, but my phone. I will be using my camera again soon, and better photos will be here soon! But this is all for the update. Thank you guys for reading! The support for Sirius is wonderful from everyone. Truly gives me a big smile! Thanks again guys! Enjoy the photos!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Awww he looks so good already! You're doing such a good job with him! Keep feeding him, and maybe incorporate some frozen Bloodworms, and Brine Shrimp, that should help him gain weight too. As for him trying to eat his poo, he could not be used to having such good conditions and the pieces remind him of food, so he tries to eat it, I have boys that do that sometimes XD I think it's a Betta thing! The shape of it could just be the way he poops, wait until he get's completely well, and it may solidify. My new boys' did, he was a 'piece pooper' for about a week after I got him, and it became more solid later on.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

DangerousAngel said:


> Awww he looks so good already! You're doing such a good job with him! Keep feeding him, and maybe incorporate some frozen Bloodworms, and Brine Shrimp, that should help him gain weight too. As for him trying to eat his poo, he could not be used to having such good conditions and the pieces remind him of food, so he tries to eat it, I have boys that do that sometimes XD I think it's a Betta thing! The shape of it could just be the way he poops, wait until he get's completely well, and it may solidify. My new boys' did, he was a 'piece pooper' for about a week after I got him, and it became more solid later on.


Thank you, Dangerous! He's such a picky eater at times! It's like trying to get a 3 year old to eat, lol. He spits out his bloodworms, but I haven't tried any brine shrimp. That will probably help lots! I was thinking him not being used to good conditions could be a reason why, but wasn't sure. It makes me so sad that some store bettas in that don't get fed try and eat their poop. It's heartbreaking! Well, it's only been a few days, so maybe he just needs more time to adjust. Thanks again!


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

Bettaloveee said:


> Update for you all! Sirius is doing fantastic! Still eating good & coloring up wonderfully. Day 2 of AQ salt treatment! I think I'm seeing some improvements here and there. Also, he's gaining weight! Eating like a champ! Except he hates bloodworms. What betta hates bloodworms!? Oh Sirius!
> 
> Also, since I started my job, I'll be getting paid, which means when I get my first paycheck (depending on how much) I can get a big tank and some dividers for the bettas! Which will also give sweet Sirius here a bigger home! But this cutie still has lots of healing to do. I am really excited to see what his fins look like once he's all healed up. Not to mention when he grows up! He's so young. I can't imagine how big & beautiful he will be once he's healed and grown! Well, more beautiful than he is now.
> He's no longer shy! Doesn't mind swimming up to the tank and dancing for food. Which is fantastic, because I sure love a happy confident betta!
> ...





Rainbo said:


> Oh wow! He looks like a totally different fish and is gorgeous! I can't wait to see how those fins fill in.


:squint: Yeah, this is not the same fish. @Bettaloveee cheated and went out and bought a new fish to fool us. :wink: Sirius is making an amazing recovery! Wow... :yourock:


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Update timmme! Sorry for not posting, I've been a bit busy! 

Sirius is doing amazing! His fin rot is still pretty bad, I was looking back at his photo from when I first got him and currently, some parts of his fins he had when I got him are gone. Maybe the water just needs to be kept cleaner, but it's so hard when he poops he would try to eat it and spit it out, turning it into tiny pieces everywhere, grrr! I think he's out of the habit now, hasn't done it in a few days! 

His personality is really showing! He gets so excited when it's meal time. I had to change his meal times, because he got really bloated a few days ago, so I didn't feed him dinner and the next morning, the bloat had gone down and has stayed down since! And I did look at him from up top, and he's definitely gaining weight! Which makes me extremely happy and relieved, because I was seriously stressing over that. But he's gaining some weight, woo hoo! 

I know I've said this a lot, but I just cannot get over his coloration! He's such a deep red in person(pictures don't do justice on my iphone!) and has lots of blues, golds, & greens! It's so sad, people tend to go for the prettier bettas, as did I before, but it made me realize, the one is awful conditions, fin rot, swim bladder, ect. are the most stunning bettas when they show their true colors. I mean, Sirius wasn't great looking when I got him, color wise & disease wise. I would've never guessed his colors would be this vibrant when I got him in a tank. I get my first paycheck soon. Not sure exactly how much, but I just really cannot wait to get the bettas a better setup! Especially Sirius, he deserves it! Oh Sirius, just wait buddy! You're going to have a heater, a nice filter, some awesome decor! You will love it! 

Thanks for reading! Also, I just want to apologize again for the photos being sideways and not great quality! They're being taken on my phone instead of camera right now! They'll get better. But for now, enjoy sweet Sirius!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

@Phoenix777 Darn it, caught me.. LOL. ;-)


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Aww he's looking so good!

Since the fin rot has not stopped progressing I'd get a proper medicine for him before it progresses any further. https://www.chewy.com/api-tc-powder...gclid=CNKsjNL2ytQCFVO2wAodnXUEpQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Rainbo said:


> Aww he's looking so good!
> 
> Since the fin rot has not stopped progressing I'd get a proper medicine for him before it progresses any further. https://www.chewy.com/api-tc-powder...gclid=CNKsjNL2ytQCFVO2wAodnXUEpQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


Thank you! Yes, he's quite the handsome fella. 

Thank you for the link! I get a paycheck soon, and will pick some of that up. I really want this boy's fins to heal up!


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I've been out a lot and not been on here for a while. I'm glad to see Sirius is doing well. How is your job? I know you want to spend money for bigger tanks and etc, but it's always good to save some for emergency ;-)


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Update! Sorry I haven't updated, just wanted to space things a bit out so that this Journal didn't get boring.

Today is the last day of AQ salt treatment, and there is still some remaining rot and so I'll be purchasing some better medicine to get rid of the rot for good. It's just super frustrating! Gaaah! 

On a good not, he's starting to fan his fins out a bit! And some gold is going to his tail! It's really gorgeous! I'm really loving the blues and golds, very nice! 

He's still gaining weight! It's hard to feed him at times, because I've noticed if I feed him, but try to feed him again in less than 3 hours, he'll just spit the food out. He's still pretty small, but we're working on it. I'm thrilled about getting him a new tank soon! I'm thinking about getting 3 of the Aqua One Betta Trio's, that way I can fit all 8 of my babies & fit 1 more. I'm just really nervous because the Aqua One Betta Trio is a rimless tank, and while they look amazing, I'm just really nervous of the glass giving out, and since it's rimless, there's nothing to protect it. It just makes me freaked out, that's all. It would be a hell of a lot easier! 

Also, do you guys remember that betta I was talking about with the white body with beautiful purple pink, & blue fins? Well, I got him! And Sirius hates him! LOL! Sirius baby, you are so cute! 

Overall, Sirius is doing good! Except the rot, but we'll work on that. Well, enjoy the photos!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> I've been out a lot and not been on here for a while. I'm glad to see Sirius is doing well. How is your job? I know you want to spend money for bigger tanks and etc, but it's always good to save some for emergency ;-)


Thank you! I as well, am glad Sirius is going well! He's gotten a lot better! I actually put half of every paycheck I get into savings, in case of emergencies, and just to save up as well!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Hey all! Deepest apologies for not updating, I was wanting to take a bit off time away from the journal so that the next time I updated, Sirius' fins would be gorgeous! Unfortunately, this is not the case. 

Sigh. The AQ salt treatment did nothing. Literally. He still has horrible rot. If you compare the photos from the last time I updated to now, parts of fin from then have rotted away now. I literally feel defeated. I then tried Fungus Cure, but he became lethargic as soon as I added the meds, and I'm thinking that's because I tried medicating him with 2 different aggressive treatments in such a short period of time. I am at such a loss here. What do I do? What CAN I do? I'm beyond frustrated.

He has no personality either really. Not yet, anyways. He's like a robot. It's upsetting. Maybe I'm just not spending a lot of time with him. Sigh. I'm sorry Sirius, baby. 

He's also such a picky eater. It's so crazy. He's still crazy thin. I try to feed him small pellets every couple hours, but he'll just spit them out sometimes. Sometimes, when he hasn't eaten for hours ( because I was working) I try to feed him and he'll spit it out. It's very upsetting. He keeps spitting bloodworms out as well. 

I don't mean to bash Sirius, I'm just so frustrated. I want him so badly to get better. I love him dearly. Sirius baby, I'm sorry. You'll be in a bigger tank soon, love. Once we get this rot undercontrol and once you get some more weight on. 

On a great note, his colors are absolutely breath taking. His body is covered with turquoise & deep blue colors. He truly is breath taking. Just take a look!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm not sure if it has anything to do with it but my mom's DT Brad had fin rot after biting his fins and I added in some driftwood (which leeches tannins like IAL) and his fin rot has disappeared and his fins have started to heal up really nice. Maybe try some IAL. Again, I don't know how much the tannins had to do with things but it's worth a try.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

BettaStarter24 said:


> I'm not sure if it has anything to do with it but my mom's DT Brad had fin rot after biting his fins and I added in some driftwood (which leeches tannins like IAL) and his fin rot has disappeared and his fins have started to heal up really nice. Maybe try some IAL. Again, I don't know how much the tannins had to do with things but it's worth a try.


Thank you for the reply! I was actually reading into IAL. It definitely is worth a try. They can't cause any harm! I think I'm going to take a trip to my distant Petco, and talk to the Aquatics specialist there, because he knows what he's extremely knowledgable about bettas, just to see what he has to say. But I'm still really open to what everyone else suggests, thanks so much again!


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

Water changes when my fish had columnaris drastically helped. Like 50% everyday.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

He looks great! I am a big advocate for IAL. They have antibacterial and antifungal properties not to mention help with stress. Tannins are a great health benefit. I usually order mine from Amazon. I keep them in my tanks most of the time but especially in ones I am rehabbing. You are doing a great job. His colors are gorgeous.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

themamaj said:


> He looks great! I am a big advocate for IAL. They have antibacterial and antifungal properties not to mention help with stress. Tannins are a great health benefit. I usually order mine from Amazon. I keep them in my tanks most of the time but especially in ones I am rehabbing. You are doing a great job. His colors are gorgeous.


I'm going to order some on Friday! I'm pretty excited about them. I think Sirius will be happy as well! And thank you so much! I love this guy to pieces. He's such a sweety, and I just want to make sure he has a good recovery with his fins. His colors are gorgeous huh? I bet nobody at Petco would've though he'd turn out this beautiful! Thanks again!


----------



## Washamjf (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi,

My poor betta has been struggling with fin rot for quite a while now and I am having a hard time figuring out how to help him. He originally became lethargic and wasn't eating then I noticed the rot. I have been using API Betta Fix which says to treat for 7 days then do a water change. This has helped grow back some of the damage and he is back to his normal, energetic self and eating well. I just noticed it all coming back though. Parts of his tail and spots on his body are white. He is still energetic and eating well but he isn't looking good. I am going to try the salt and 100% changes, any other recommendations? Thank you!

-Jesse


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Washamjf said:


> Hi,
> 
> My poor betta has been struggling with fin rot for quite a while now and I am having a hard time figuring out how to help him. He originally became lethargic and wasn't eating then I noticed the rot. I have been using API Betta Fix which says to treat for 7 days then do a water change. This has helped grow back some of the damage and he is back to his normal, energetic self and eating well. I just noticed it all coming back though. Parts of his tail and spots on his body are white. He is still energetic and eating well but he isn't looking good. I am going to try the salt and 100% changes, any other recommendations? Thank you!
> 
> -Jesse


Can you fill in this form and upload clear pictures of the betta and post in Disease and Emergencies section? 
http://www.bettafish.com/99-betta-f...-out-form-so-we-can-best-help-your-betta.html


----------

